# 921 support 2 HDTV?



## tinlittle (Dec 13, 2004)

This might be a stupid question, but I am a newbie so please bear with me.

I read the brochure for the JVC DVR 921. It does not indicate anywhere that this receiver can support viewing from 2 HDTV set simultanously (different program of course), like the 522 does (non-HDTV). And a call to Disk Network, the sales guy says it does. So I need to confirm with the experts here that it is the case.

And if it indeed support hooking up with 2 TVs, how does it work? One output would be DVI and the other one Component? Cause it got only one for each. And there will be 2 remote? One UHF and the other Infrared (grr...)? How about digital audio output?

It appears too good to be true. But Dish Network sales guy told me this. So please confirm this. Thanks.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

No, you cannot view two differnt things on the 921, If you could find a way to hook two HD sets to the 921 they both would have to watch the same thing.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 942 won't be able to do this either - it will be a one HD set, one SD set configuration setup, not a 2 HD set setup.

You could set up a component video or DVI video distribution system and have the 921 or the 942 drive 2 sets, but as Kevin said, they'd be showing the same channel.

I don't believe any provider has a box available that will let you drive 2 HD sets independently from the same box.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm don't see why dish could'nt have the TV2 output on the 942 be 8VSB. This would only help people who have OTA Tuners in their TVs, but it would be a start. They already have the technology, since it was used on the 5000


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish couldn't do that for the same reason they had to pull the 5000 HD modulator from the market - there's no way to protect that 8VSB output from being recorded in full bandwidth, and then distributed freely. There are several HD recording cards on the market that take an 8VSB signal and record the HD stream to disk. (I have 2 of them...)


----------



## tinlittle (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, I knew it is too good to be true. D*** sales guy doesn't know what he is talking about.

Looks like I should lease one 522 and one 811 through the current promotion and buy a 942 after it come out.

Question for Mark, will the SD on 942 through component? A better question probably is will it be EDTV if it is not HDTV output? When it down converts an HD content will it be able to retain the 16:9 aspect ratio? I would like to know cause that will dictate if I buy a 4:3 LCD TV or a 16:9 plasma EDTV.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm using the SD outputs of my 921 to feed my S-VHS VCR and my 27" Sony Trinitron. On HD programs I can toggle between letterbox, stretch and zoom by hitting the "format" button on the remote. Since my settings are for 4X3 #1 480i, I'm not sure if this is the same thing as what you are looking for tinlittle. I would hope that the format button is functional on the component outputs at the higher resolution settings as well.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

tinlittle said:


> Question for Mark, will the SD on 942 through component? A better question probably is will it be EDTV if it is not HDTV output? When it down converts an HD content will it be able to retain the 16:9 aspect ratio? I would like to know cause that will dictate if I buy a 4:3 LCD TV or a 16:9 plasma EDTV.


I have no idea if the 942 will be able to do SD through component outs, as I don't have one (and neither does anyone else at this point). Downconverting HD to SD will retain the 16x9 aspect ratio (most likely - the 921 does now).


----------



## Karl Englebright (Sep 10, 2003)

I just posted on the General Dish Network forum a question concerning output to two tvs. But in my case, all I want to do is output to a standard analog tv through the coax output (ch 3/4) at the same time that I output to my projector via the Component (1080i). And, can it be two different programs or the same on both outputs? I think the answer is no, but I want to confirm this so I can think of a plan "B" for my computer room tv.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Karl - answers to both of your questions are no. Can't output coax and component 1080i at the same time.


----------



## Karl Englebright (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks Mark. Time to implement plan "B"...


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

But you can get the 921 to output on DVI and Component at the same time (same signal to 2 TV's) using the trick feature.


----------

